# Detach



## DazedandmoreConfused (Apr 12, 2016)

Divorce in process. Detachment going well I believe. I do not want her back. I am finding new happiness. So Im happy for that. I like the fact I can do what I want when I want and amazingly I still have money in my account when payday comes around. 

So... the thing that bugs me is when that occasional thought, or I see a pic (on my kids stuff,) or whatever, still has that sting to my heart for a brief moment. As much as I have moved on...... I still get plagued sometimes. I hope with some more time that will disappear at some point. 

Moving forward with my life one day at a time. And I'm excited about the new opportunities.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Good for you. It takes time but it feels great when you just don't care anymore. Last night I met my XWW's new boyfriend for the first time at my son's baseball game. I walked up to him, shook his hand and introduced myself, and then continued on my way and didn't feel a thing.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I've been separated for 5 months now. D is final next month. I'm very happy now, even in a serious relationship. But when I think about my two young kids, it makes me sad for a few seconds. It definitely has gotten better though. It sucks not seeing them everyday and wondering what they are thinking. It's the price to being happy and not letting them grow up viewing a sham marriage as normal.


----------



## philreag (Apr 2, 2015)

Separated for about 5 months, sexless for 2 years prior, mostly glad to be out now. Some days are worse that others. Some days are great. I've had some bad days lately, it sucks. I think my STBXW has a date tonight, it hurts bad but it may be what I need to detach.

I pray for us all.


----------

